# Houston Greater Metro Area Gamers Wanted



## Tilla the Hun (work) (Jul 1, 2004)

Gamers willing to travel or Host wanted!  Travel Able GM Seeks Players.


In October, I'll be exiting my current group in NW Houston and starting a new 3.5 game as a GM.  I'm leaving my current game for multiple reasons, none bad, and will be able to start a new group.

It's a homebrewed world based on fantasy literature and medieval history, heavy on house rules, but it'll feel like D&D or else.  

Location is negotiable for anywhere within 15 minutes outside of the beltway or anywhere inside of the beltway.

Gamedate/Times available will be Friday night 8:00 pm start to ?, or Sat afternoons or Sunday afternoons.

I'm a GM with over 14 years of experience in DnD and a handful of other systems.  I'm very much into the concepts of 'character free-will' and 'have fun' - those are listed as the first two House Rules in my players hand outs 


My gaming style is one that tries to deliver what the group wants - be it grim/gritty or footloose/fancyfree.  I want to put together a group that can take characters from 3rd level to 18th - and beyond if everything works out.

If you are under 21 or lack transportation - please don't bother to respond.  No offense, but I've had problems in the past.

Post location/time slot here if you are interested.  I need 3 players minimum, though I'll take up to 6.


----------

